# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Страх

## Asteriks

*Состояние сухости во рту, когда перехватывает дыхание, когда сердце, кажется, вот-вот оборвётся. Жар внутри тебя, или, наоборот, ты весь в поту, и дрожит каждая частичка твоего тела.. 
Приходилось ли вам когда-нибудь испытывать чувство страха? Неконтролируемое, безотчётное, не поддающееся описанию? В какой ситуации?*

----------


## Asteriks

Мне пришлось испытать чувство страха, я даже вспоминать об этом не хочу. Это было во время выхода из-под наркоза, когда приходишь в сознание и ещё не ощущаешь себя человеком. Точка в бесконечной вселенной. Ничто. И летишь по спирали в неизвестность. И страх, что ты - не ты. А где ТЫ? Очень боюсь наркоза после этого. Для сравнения, после родов наркоз перенесла абсолютно спокойно, приятное чувство было. Врачи бегают, что-то срочное делают, а я в состоянии нирваны... А во второй раз... О-о-о! Даже похолодело внутри сейчас при одной мысли...

----------


## Nietzsches

инстинкт самосохранения-нет,ты уже не боишся-ты действуешь,боятся потом будешь.что такое страх? страх-это на мое имхо,осзнанная или не осознанная-угроза.в начале темы описанное состояние я бы подвел уже под панику,или ужас)) Что бы преодолеть страх-достаточно мужества). Все чего то боятся,небыло бы страха-небыло бы мужественных,смелых людей) Горазда хуже состояние тревоги,тревога-она неосознанная и необозначеная,тебе тревожно,ты не понимаешь откуда ждать беды,она выматывает хуже страха) Что бы победить страх-достаточно смелости,когда тревожно-смелость и мужество не помогают)
По теме-да,мне часто страшно,особенно ночью,перед сном,не всегда,а когда ВСД обостряется-жуткий страх смерти,поночалу чуть до паники не доходило)давно,потом я привык- частично осознаешь,что это приступ,ждешь,пара минут и все ок) Так что "умирал" я десятки раз-привык))

----------


## Asteriks

Мне знакомо ужасное состояние ВСД. И тоже к нему привыкла. С этим можно справится, предотвратить, когда научишься прислушиваться к себе. И всё же всегда испытываю страх. 
Ещё у меня есть страх перед дальними поездками. УЖАС! Иногда, когда еду далеко одна, за неделю а то и за месяц не сплю, волнуюсь, нервничаю. Вот чёрт! А муж подходит к проводнице, если еду поездом, и просит присмотреть за мной, если что. Смешно даже! Тоже приспосабливаюсь как-то... А когда не одна - норм!

----------


## Serj_2k

страха, как такового, вродь не испытываю. смерти не боюсь, крови тоже , гг. тревога, бескокойство, волнение - может быть.
бывали не совсем простые ситуации, в которых действовал спокойно и расчётливо. осознание произошедшего приходило пожже и, вместе с ним, удивление самому себе, что так смог и  так получилось. всё. остальное не по теме ))

----------


## Stych

Да знаете как-то было очень страшно ночью играть в Silent Hill на PlayStatyon, давно было, и так проникся игрой, что в один из моментов, выключил и спать пошел.))

----------


## Serj_2k

> Да знаете как-то было очень страшно ночью играть в Silent Hill на PlayStatyon, давно было, и так проникся игрой, что в один из моментов, выключил и спать пошел.))


млин!!! ))) +1  я тож играл. причём, часто в темноте.

впервый раз, когда не знаешь што хде и как, так по спине такие пупырышные мурашки бегали, што ОГОГО! ))) было вполне жутко и страшно.

и в игровом клубе было как-то, одноклассник рубился в Silent Hill. ну и его окружила толпа любопытных и сочувствующих. все смотрят внимательно, тишина .... и тут раз, какое-то чмо главному герою на спину из темноты! бугага! малые так шарахнулись, што если п захотел, так не напугал бы ))))

----------


## MOHAPX

А вот с игрушек да, страху много находит. Я в сталкера когда рубался у меня мураши по телу скакали когда какая то невидимая тварь пыталась меня убить и в тоже время ревела сирена, просто сидишь как на иголках, вообще жуть.
Но первый опыт был с другой игрой (не помню какой), она когда  мне сницца начала, я ее удалил.

----------


## Nietzsches

блин..тредий день с обреченностью жду ночь..ВСД..это уже не приступы..накрывает так,что и курить не надо..а ночью один,даж поговорить нескем..состояние я вам скажу..выть хочется,по звериному..понимание того-что это субективное ощущение-так глубоко,что почти не достигает разума..страшно.жутко и одиноко...

----------


## Serj_2k

извиняюсь ))) а что такое ВСД? а то смысл всего поста из-за этих букв не доходит ))

----------


## Asteriks

Вегето-сосудистая дистония. А Гугл зачем?

----------


## misatik

страх-это для меня-цитирую,- как это прекрасно когда ты ковото любиш,как это страшно когда остался сам !!!  я потерял любимого человека и реально испугался тобиш ощутил страх!

----------


## Akasey

> ...что что-то не успею сделать.


 так ещё не поздно же!

страх..... страх.... страх перед неожиданной потерей близкого человека наверное, остальное пустяки

----------


## vova230

Да, я однажды испытал страх. С другом возвращались домой поздно вечером. Услышали чей-то жудкий крик, ну и ломанулись бегом домой. Друг старше меня был и скорее просто тащил меня за собой за руку, потому как я сам бегать не мог. Так вот на повороте домой мне показалось, что ноги мои оторвались от земли и я просто парил в воздухе. Вот тогда я и понял выражение:"бежать не чуя под собой ног" Это был кок раз тот случай.

----------


## Asteriks

Страх... пред транспортом, чтоб его(( Всю жизнь.

----------


## Irina

Странно, но как такового страха никогда не испытывала, наверное в силу своего характера. Иногда становится не по себе, но назвать это полноценным страхом не могу.

----------


## Asteriks

Страх перед старостью и немощностью.

----------


## BiZ111

> Страх перед старостью и немощностью.


=)

 бывает
_____

Наоборот) Страх перед самостоятельной жизнью. Хотя этот страх навеян больше гнилым непостоянным и ненадёжным государством. И как быть уверенным в завтрашнем дне, без связей хз

----------


## Irina

> И как быть уверенным в завтрашнем дне, без связей хз


Никто на 100% не уверен в завтрашнем дне. И связи и государство тут не при чём. Я думаю что все мы в большей или меньшей степени не уверены в себе. Только у кого-то это выливается в страх, а у кого-то в пресловутый пофигизм.

----------


## ПаранойА

После аварии начала боятся машин и скорости.
Когда я перехожу дорогу и где-то далеко начинает двигаться на меня машину.
Она еще очень далеко и я точно успею перейти дорогу, но меня охватывает паника, безумный страх что опять меня собьет машина.
Сердце начинает бешено стучатся, укоряю шаг и чуть ли не бегу. Авария произошла давно, но от страха всё никак не избавлюсь.

----------

